# cottonmouth classic



## lightsspeed (Jul 23, 2010)

does anyone know when the cottonmouth classic is going to be this year?


----------



## red1691 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Cottonmouth Classic*

Will be August 21st, One day, casual reg. 9:00am-4:00pm. 30 Targets ++ Novelty Shoots Too! This is all ways a Fun Shoot and good Folks.... For more info. Call
Steve 478-625-1122
Bobby 706-793-6253
Greg 478-364-8716
 Let the  begin!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 24, 2010)

congrats lightspeed...ansleigh did real well at the state championship


----------



## lightsspeed (Jul 24, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you...She has worked real hard this year.


----------



## KenG (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know the scores from the 5/19 shoot?


----------



## Glynn598 (Aug 7, 2012)

Actually it will be August 18th.............


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Aug 7, 2012)

Glynn598 said:


> Actually it will be August 18th.............



This is in Louisville right?


----------



## red1691 (Aug 7, 2012)

check in the Sticky 2012 3-D calender, the 23rd post is there flyer......


----------



## Glynn598 (Aug 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## red1691 (Aug 15, 2012)

Try this link

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=649957&d=1328889645


----------



## watermedic (Aug 17, 2012)

Shoot is in the morning.

Anyone from here going?


----------

